# Replacing body mounts - HELP!



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok....heres what I've got. Please bare with me I know the proper way to do this, large garage, rotisserie separate frame from body...But I have VERY limited space to work on this project basically a one car garage and NO outdoor space available due to local code officials being non-car restoration types... :shutme
The car is a 1969 GTO and I need to replace the body mounts. The entire front clip, motor, trans fuel tank have all been removed and are being rebuilt, replaced clean up etc in another location. I need to replace the body mounts. Give me some suggestions on how to do this keeping in mind the limited space and having to stay in the confines of my one car garage. I have about 8 feet on all side of the car available to work and a 10 feet ceiling. Thanks guys :willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I did it with everything in my car, so yours should be a breeze. Loosen up all body mounts, don't forget the core support. Put a floor jack under one side of the body with a 2x6 to spread the weight as not to damage the floor panels. Jack up the body enough to slip out the old and replace with a new bushing. Take one bolt and bushing out at a time and replace with the new hardware b/4 moving to the next. Just get the new bolt started by hand. Don't tighten them down until all the new hardware is in on both sides. Do one side at a time. Once you finsih one side, the second side will go twice as fast. It's really pretty easy and not near as hard as you may have been told...


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

*body mounts*

Thanks so much for the quick reply. Pardon me but explain "core support" reference? Also, could I take that one step further and raise the car on the 2 x 6's up abit and support with the wood so I could give the frame a clean up and quick epoxy painting?


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see why you couldnt, my car is only held up with some 2x6's and and some 4x4's check out my cradle you'll see that it doesn't take too much to hold the car up, just make sure it is stable and support probably put a support (not fully weight bearing) under the core support so nothing up there bends you should be fine


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

*body mounts*

Thanks man I checked out your pics and they were a big help. What is the core support? Forgive my ignorance!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The core support is what the radiator bolts to and the fenders, battery tray, etc. If the WHOLE front clip is off, the support is probably already off the frame.
If you had 2 4X4's a couple feet longer than the body is wide, you could put them on jack stands and roll the chassis out from under the body to facilitate cleaning and painting. You may need to remove the rear tires and hold the drums on with a couple nuts and let it roll on the drums to get enough clearance.


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

*core*

Thats what I thought..The front clip is off so the radiator support is off as is the entire nose. Would you just recommend three braces on the body front middle and rear? I should have also said its a convertible????? Doors are on.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

369GTO said:


> Thats what I thought..The front clip is off so the radiator support is off as is the entire nose. Would you just recommend three braces on the body front middle and rear? I should have also said its a convertible????? Doors are on.


See my previous reply, I added more content. 2 should be good.


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

*body mounts*

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also, be careful when removing the bolts, if they are hard to remove use a lubricant like wd-40 or liquid wrench. The nuts are mounted inside the body supports and if they break loose you'll have to cut the bolt, remove the brace, fix the nut and re-weld the brace back onto the body. 

Post some pictures if you can,


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

369GTO said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply. Pardon me but explain "core support" reference? Also, could I take that one step further and raise the car on the 2 x 6's up abit and support with the wood so I could give the frame a clean up and quick epoxy painting?


Looks Like you've been given a bunch of sound advice. By all means, now is the time to cleanup the frame. Just follow Too Many Projects process and you'll be good to go.... As mentioned, post up some pics..........


----------

